# Filter upgrade for nano cube



## parotet (2 Oct 2014)

Hi all

I have an Eheim cube (24 liters) that includes a corner filter (Aquacorner 60). IMO the filter is poorly dimensioned for the light included in the set (7W Led light), especially when going to a carbon enriched setup. Additionally there are two things I don't like: in such a small cube it is quite ugly to see such a large filter in the corner and taking so much volume, and even if it includes a kind of bio box with biological filtering media the volume is tiny (I would say useless...), not more than 100 cm3

The two options I am considering are:

Eden 501: small, can be hidden behind the tank, rated at 300 lph, includes set of pipes dimensioned for small tanks. 730 cm3 of filtering media. Good reviews in general terms

Eheim 2211: really a canister filter but only 250 cm3 of additional filtering media compared to Eden 501, rated also at 300 lph but this one would be on the floor (thus not delivering this for sure) and having to buy an inflow and outflow system that does not look ridiculous in such a small tank. Eheim as mentioned many times is a reliable filter, easy spare parts, etc.

I am not considering something more powerful (unless you give me very powerful reasons ) as in a cube shaped tank (compared to longer shapes) in my opinion it is easier to have a whirlpool effect as the distance between the aquarium glasses are smaller. I don't want to end putting taps to reduce flow and so on... My current corner filter is rated at 200 lph, thus I would upgrade by 33% the flow

Both are around 50 euros (Eden a bit cheaper, although Eheim would need new outflow and media, not provided with 2211) and both consume only 5 watts... So my main concern is if both filters will ensure enough flow and biological filtering media to have a flexible set up, that is, keeping it as a low tech like now (I guess no problem with this) but also if I decide changing to a high energy tank in the future.

Jordi


----------



## Arne (2 Oct 2014)

Not a fan of external hang-on filters?
I have a little Flow 60 on my 20L cube now since I moved it's external to a slightly larger tank. I'm quite pleased with it, and there are larger models. The 100, and there are the Eheim Liberty models as well.


----------



## parotet (2 Oct 2014)

Thanks Arne but I think the biological media is also very reduced in hang-on filters and even if they are outside the tank you still see them. Additionally they won't work in a high tech setup... Well that's my guess 

Jordi


----------



## freelanderuk (4 Oct 2014)

What about the hydor prime10 , I use one on a 50l tank with good results in water clarity and water peramiters


----------



## parotet (4 Oct 2014)

Thanks FreelanderUk but I have made a decision. Now I am not between Eden 501 and Eheim 2211, but between Eheim 2213 and JBL e401. This change is due to the fact that if I want to upgrade the tank to something slightly larger (35-40 liters) I will still have a good filtration rate. JBL e401 is a bit more expensive but it is amazing to see that it just consumes 4w (the same power that my corner filter!) to deliver 450 lph and with 4 liters of media (Eheim 2213 consumes the double and has 1 liter less of filtering media). I've seen many people using these filters here so I guess it is a reliable one with also plenty of places locally to find spare parts if needed.

Now the question is: anyone uses this filter in such small tanks without restricting the flow or will I have to restrict it somehow? Will the tank look like a washing machine?

Jordi


----------



## parotet (10 Oct 2014)

Hi all

I need your advice: as mentioned I am between JBL e401 and Eheim 2213 for a 24 liters cube, probably a bit overkill for this volumen, but it will be the filter of a future 40ish liter tank.

I have the chance of buying this weekend a second hand Eheim 2213 for 40€ but I think it comes without quick connectors (15€ each, thus 30€) (I will be saving just 10 euros, not more, un less it comes with connectors and it would be a very good deal). I've been in the LFS asking for more information about the JBL e401 (a bit more expensive, Brand new but doesn't need quick connectors and comes with very complete tubing/inlet/outlet) and they have told me that is going to be overkill for both the 24 liters and 40ish future tank, because in JBL the rate declared is more accurate than in Eheim. When I have said that I wanted to restrict the flow (can be done in JBL e401) I've been told that this was going to damage the filter in the long term due to a higher working pression. I have never restricted the flow in my filters, so any advice on the following issues will be much appreciated:

- Will JBL e401 be overkill for the 24 liters tank? (I'm pretty sure it won't be for the 40 liters despite what I has been told)
- Will JBL e401 can get damaged if I restrict the fow? It will be working with a restriction of 1/3 (to be around 300 lph) for some months, let's say máximum a year
- is there so much difference between both filters in terms of flow?

Jordi


----------



## parotet (10 Oct 2014)

(great thread this one: 7 posts and 5 are mine )

If anyone's interested, I've downloaded the JBL e401 user manual and I can read:

“Note on the pumping capacity: As usual technically, the data given on the type plates and the packaging refer to maximum IDLE RUNNING DATA of the pump, without hoses and filter media: *CP e401: 450 l/h*”

And then:

“When operated in an aquarium, this data is reduced by varying degrees, depending on the length of hose and the filter media used. An accumulation of dirt in the hoses and filter media will further reduce performance. The following approximate capacities refer to a hose length of 1.5 m and operation with the supplied filter media in a clean or new condition: *CP e401: 200 – 250 l/h*”

Shouldn't be a problem if I fill the filter with media, if I slightly restrict the flow or make a loop with the hoses IMO

Jordi


----------



## parotet (24 Oct 2014)

Just in case someone is interested on the final result... as expected and despite being told that it was going to be overkill, the JBL e401 works perfectly for a 24 liters tank. See in this clip the flow (short tubing around 60 cm but fully charged of media, flow not regulated so there is still margin for reducing flow)



Now what really amazes me is how JBL sell this filter for aquariums up to 100 liters!

Jordi


----------



## Arne (27 Oct 2014)

You are going to have the most muscular guppy's in the world!


----------



## parotet (27 Oct 2014)

Hi Arne, actually it is a bit weird with these two endler females... they were pregnant four months ago, they gave birth to some fry but every month or so they give birth to a dozen more! (I have read those ladies can keep males' sperm for 6 months...). Luckily the males born are very nice: the classic morph with a black strip on the side, orange and a bit of green reflections. Not a fan of the different endler types (actually I don't believe all this...) but I recognise that these ones are really beautiful. Males go to the main tank and females to the terrace pond (I live in a wwarm climate area and endler live very well outdoors, they grow much faster than in my tanks)... anyway much better to keep them separeted 

Jordi


----------



## castle (10 Apr 2016)

Hello, I guess I'm resurrecting, but I'm thinking of getting the JBL e401 for a 60L cube. Has yours lasted okay?


----------



## parotet (10 Apr 2016)

castle said:


> Hello, I guess I'm resurrecting, but I'm thinking of getting the JBL e401 for a 60L cube. Has yours lasted okay?


Mine works perfectly in a 25 liters tank. I also bought a JBL e901 for my 60 liters tank (not a cube), very nice piece of equipment too. However, if I were you I would consider buying for the 60 liters cube a JBL e701, as the e401 may be a little limited

Jordi


----------



## castle (10 Apr 2016)

Thank you for your response, I will take a look at the 701, if flow is too much, I can at least stuff it with media xD


----------

